# CHINA | Any Hi-rise or Skyscraper | Any Chinese Citizens Want to Count Them All? | 100m-299m | 1978-2013 | T/O



## China Hand (Jun 11, 2012)

*CHINA | Any Hi-rise | Any Chinese Citizens Want to Count Them All? | 100m-199m | 1978-2013 | T/O*

I live in China and travel to many cities and it is very clear that there are hundreds of hi-rises and skyscrapers that are not listed in the lists on wikipaedia or SSC or SCP.

Any city of over 40,000 has at least one 100m building and a city of 400,000 will have many and one or two over 150m. Current construction has each city with at least one 'New Town' with a huge cluster of 100m to 150m tall buildings often in clusters with floor counts of 28, 38, 48. I estimate that there are hundred's of uncounted and non-enumerated buildings over 100m in height in China.

So are there any Chinese citizens with a CE or ME bent who want to begin to count the buildings in their city and post them?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_most_skyscrapers

List of cities with most buildings at least >100m
This is the bottom of the list:

66 Ramat Gan	5[22]	778
67 Saint Petersburg	5[39]	569
68 Ottawa	5[40]	550
69 Bratislava	5[41]	530,6
70 Donetsk	5[23]	
71 Hyderabad	4	[42]
72 Genoa	4	
73 Karachi	4[43]	
74 Villajoyosa	4[44]	
75 Haifa	3[22]	
76 Valencia	3	
77 Bucharest	3	338
78 Dnipropetrovsk	3[23]	
79 Rome	2[45]	
80 Prague	2[46]	213
81 Katowice	2[47]	
82 Valencia	2	
83 Odesa	2[23]	
84 Santa Cruz	2	
85 Satu Mare	1

That link has cities with listed 1, 2 or 3 skyscrapers.

Chinese city listed stops at Dalian as the 'smallest' city and there are SO many more cities in China with buildings over 100m. There are apartment blocks everywhere that are that height, but non-descript, not too beautiful; but not counted.


----------



## China Hand (Jun 11, 2012)

I found a Chinese language site that has many structures taller than 150m in China.

There are over 1220 as of this posting. 6:34 PM 1/6/2013

http://www.motiancity.com/china/152b.php


----------



## China Hand (Jun 11, 2012)

I am looking at all of the hi-rise construction and unless my assumptions about metres/floor count are off, there are so many hi-rises UC in China that the nation would completely dominate the entire Hi-Rise sub-forum.

There are multiple developments, with multiple 38-storey apt buildings, everywhere in China.

Unless the floors all have very low ceilings of only 2.6m per floor, those structures are all over 100m in height.

Dozens per each city.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

Counting them would be enough work for a lifetime. :lol:


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Awesome! But please, don't make a separate thread for every highrise :lol: Just put them in the city compilation section. 

Otherwise we can rename this forum to skyscraperchina.com :lol:

"Look, I found an european skyscraper thread on page 24" :lol:


----------



## China Hand (Jun 11, 2012)

Atmosphere said:


> Awesome! But please, don't make a separate thread for every highrise. Just put them in the city compilation section.
> 
> Otherwise we can rename this forum to skyscraperchina.com
> 
> "Look, I found an european skyscraper thread on page 24"


 :nuts:

Rough estimate:

Let's assume less than half of China currently lives in a city.

650 million people.

By what I see, there exists new construction of residential towers 35+ metres in height of about 10 to 15 per a city of 500k. Let's say one such tower per 50k people. This could be wrong, but it looks to be true. Lots of construction everywhere.

Be conservative, per 100k.

3.00 m per floor, 35 storeys is 105 metres. 38 is 114.
3.15 m per floor, 35 storeys, is 110 metres. 38 is 120.

So anything above 33 floors is a hi-rise. Motian cuts off at below 152m, and I see why. Counting everything 100-152m in China would take thousands of entries!

650 million / 100k = 6,500 such towers U/C now in China !!!

That's just crazy.

Many of these are 48 floors also. Those are bonafide skyscrapers of 151 m+.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ A while ago I posted this video I took in the high-speed train:






The amount of construction between cities is crazy as well. It was almost the whole trip like this. Of course, these buildings in de video are not 150+ but still.... :nuts:


----------

